# WOLFSGART 2010 how better then to spend july 30th weekend in VT



## almstVW (Aug 24, 2002)

*Vermont, New England's Newest and Largest Aircooled and Watercooled Show*
*VW, Audi and Porsche Festival, Car Show and Swap Meet!*
All early, vintage and late model cars classes. Live Music, Bunny Hop Competition, Lots of local Vendors. 
With Camping Friday through Sunday. Car cruise through beautiful Vermont and gathering on the famous Church Street in downtown Burlington. Large after hours Party in Downtown Burlington with a car photo shoot from Performance VW and Hot VWs, Saturday night. 
For more information, please visit our website at http://www.wolfsgart.com or email us at [email protected]


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: WOLFSGART 2010 how better then to spend july 30th weekend in VT (almstVW)*

up


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------

